# Taste of the Wild-$32.99/30 lbs.



## kevin bradley

Tractor Supply has Taste of the Wild on sale for $37.99. Print out one of those $5 coupons online=$32.99

I'm not the biggest Diamond fan but its a darn difficult ingredient list to criticize... a very nice food. 

Just thought I'd let everyone know.


----------



## PalmettoPaws

Where do you go to print the coupon? I didn't see it on the site.


----------



## kevin bradley

PalmettoPaws said:


> Where do you go to print the coupon? I didn't see it on the site.




Palm, its right on the front page of their website, on the right side... look harder :wink:

Tractor Supply Company - Home


----------



## kevin bradley

another decent option if you are buying a bunch...

you can pick the 10% off option for your entire online order... and pick "pick it up at the store" for no shipping costs. 

Nice deal if you are buying a few bags. 

Just trying to help everyone in these trying economic times :wink:


----------



## xxshaelxx

I used to get mine for $38 at a feed store nearby, no shipping costs, when I had the dogs on kibble. It was very convenient. XD


----------



## Unosmom

It actually used to be $29.99 couple weeks ago, I guess they raised the prices again. I still get the Totw cat food which is $22 vs $32 at local feed store.


----------



## xxshaelxx

They sell stuff for OUTRAGEOUS prices by you, Unosmom!!! I get my TOTW cat food (same place I used to get my dog food) for $20 a bag!


----------



## Unosmom

sorry, I meant to say $29.99 not 39 in the previous post, because I remember buying a bag for my sister which was $25 for a big bag with a coupon.


----------



## kevin bradley

Uno,

Yeah, you must live in a great area.... I've never seen it that low. 

Wow. People in your area REALLY have no excuse for not feeding good food :redface::wink:


----------



## xxshaelxx

kevin bradley said:


> Wow. People in your area REALLY have no excuse for not feeding good food :redface::wink:


Except when the vet says it'll kill their dogs. -.- Or the commercials that make Purina look sooooooooo good with all of its falling vegetables looking so pristine and healthy...for humans.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

Unosmom said:


> It actually used to be $29.99 couple weeks ago, I guess they raised the prices again. I still get the Totw cat food which is $22 vs $32 at local feed store.


wrlands here is 47 after tax.....and it's the cheapest formula


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

kevin bradley said:


> Tractor Supply has Taste of the Wild on sale for $37.99. Print out one of those $5 coupons online=$32.99
> 
> I'm not the biggest Diamond fan but its a darn difficult ingredient list to criticize... a very nice food.
> 
> Just thought I'd let everyone know.


u lying bradley 

Taste of the Wild™ Wetlands Canine Formula with Roasted Fowl Dog Food, 30 lb. - 5107572 | Tractor Supply Company


----------



## dmgmn

Thats a good buy at Tractor Supply, Luckily I can get it just a few blocks from home for $37.57 with tax at a local farm supply. Tractor Supply is 12 miles away.


----------



## dmgmn

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> wrlands here is 47 after tax.....and it's the cheapest formula


Thats pretty steep! By cheapest formula, do you mean they have a different price for each formula of TOTW??
All of them are priced the same here.


----------



## kevin bradley

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> u lying bradley
> 
> Taste of the Wild™ Wetlands Canine Formula with Roasted Fowl Dog Food, 30 lb. - 5107572 | Tractor Supply Company



RC, I posted this a long time ago. I've no clue what it is selling for now.


----------



## Unosmom

looks like someone ressurected an old post. I havent seen the $5 off coupon at tractor supply in a while.


----------



## Angelwing

I used to feed the Wetlands flavour. Good food. For 30lbs here it is $67.99 last time I bought (which was last year so prices may have changed).


----------



## Tobi

Except around here it is hard to find people that A. Give a damn about their dog, and B. well... actualy.. just A....


----------



## Sharkvictim

Orijen's 6 fish dog food is the only dog food with fish in it that I know does not use/buy fish that have been treated with Ethoxyquin. If your looking for a great fish based dog food I would recommend Orijen's ( any of thier dog foods). My 11 month old Newf loves it!! I also give him Human grade Wild Alaska Salmon, Sardines, Mackerel Daily with his food. 


It is a chemical that has been used as an insecticide and has been linked to cancer in rats. If you feed a dog food that has fish in it, it probably also has this chemical in it. USDA requires that any fish caught by commercial boats that cannot be used for human concumption be "denatured" with ethoxyquin. This is the fish that ends up in dog food. The dog food companies don't have to list it as an ingredient because it was put on the fish before they bought it. Some dog food companies add it to the food at the dog food plant to use as a preservative. In this case they must list it as an ingredient.

It is illegal to use ethoxyquin in human food.


Canidae/Felidae Pet Foods Per Diamond Pet Food (manufacturer) “all fish meal, ocean fish meal, and salmon meal ingredients are preserved with ethoxyquin.”

Natural Balance Pet Foods Per Diamond Pet Food (manufacturer) “all fish meal, ocean fish meal, and salmon meal ingredients are preserved with ethoxyquin.” 10/21/2009, Natural Balance confirmed that all products they make that contain fish meal - the fish meal supplier uses ethoxyquin.

Premium Edge Pet Foods Per Diamond Pet Food (manufacturer) “all fish meal, ocean fish meal, and salmon meal ingredients are preserved with ethoxyquin.”

Taste of the Wild and Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul Pet Foods Per Diamond Pet Food (manufacturer) “all fish meal, ocean fish meal, and salmon meal ingredients are preserved with ethoxyquin.”


----------



## Serendipity

Sharkvictim said:


> Orijen's 6 fish dog food is the only dog food with fish in it that I know does not use/buy fish that have been treated with Ethoxyquin. If your looking for a great fish based dog food I would recommend Orijen's ( any of thier dog foods). My 11 month old Newf loves it!! I also give him Human grade Wild Alaska Salmon, Sardines, Mackerel Daily with his food.
> 
> 
> It is a chemical that has been used as an insecticide and has been linked to cancer in rats. If you feed a dog food that has fish in it, it probably also has this chemical in it. USDA requires that any fish caught by commercial boats that cannot be used for human concumption be "denatured" with ethoxyquin. This is the fish that ends up in dog food. The dog food companies don't have to list it as an ingredient because it was put on the fish before they bought it. Some dog food companies add it to the food at the dog food plant to use as a preservative. In this case they must list it as an ingredient.
> 
> It is illegal to use ethoxyquin in human food.
> 
> 
> Canidae/Felidae Pet Foods Per Diamond Pet Food (manufacturer) “all fish meal, ocean fish meal, and salmon meal ingredients are preserved with ethoxyquin.”
> 
> Natural Balance Pet Foods Per Diamond Pet Food (manufacturer) “all fish meal, ocean fish meal, and salmon meal ingredients are preserved with ethoxyquin.” 10/21/2009, Natural Balance confirmed that all products they make that contain fish meal - the fish meal supplier uses ethoxyquin.
> 
> Premium Edge Pet Foods Per Diamond Pet Food (manufacturer) “all fish meal, ocean fish meal, and salmon meal ingredients are preserved with ethoxyquin.”
> 
> Taste of the Wild and Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul Pet Foods Per Diamond Pet Food (manufacturer) “all fish meal, ocean fish meal, and salmon meal ingredients are preserved with ethoxyquin.”


As of May 2010, Diamond does not preserve with ethoxyquin or buy from suppliers using ethoxyquin.


----------



## Herzo

Last week when I bought dog food my supplier was saying that Diamond products are number one for recalls. If this is the case then is TOTW maybe not so good of a food or is the recalls from grains? Does anyone know about it?


----------



## dmgmn

I am not aware of any Diamond recalls since 2008, and i believe their last recall was for 2 formulas of cat food in Dec. 08'??
TOTW is a top quality food and sounds like somone is just misinformed



Herzo said:


> Last week when I bought dog food my supplier was saying that Diamond products are number one for recalls. If this is the case then is TOTW maybe not so good of a food or is the recalls from grains? Does anyone know about it?


----------

